# Helix going away?



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I recently heard from someone that Helix & Rockford (RF being their distributor?) had a falling out & Helix is pulling out of the US shortly. Not that I use any of their gear, I just hate seeing quality stuff leaving our shores. Anybody know for sure?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2016)

I've heard the same... As I understand, RF will continue to handle the product until a new distributor has been finalized...

Sure hope Audiotec Fischer finds quality representation... wonderful products


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd fear not.. As many DSP's and goods as they're selling, I can't see how they'd retreat from the US market. If anything, I see their product offerings only expand. Granted I think the Brax brand is a bit over the top but I imagine it's seriously crazy good stuff. And I do see a potential for the Match brand as well if it could take off in the US a bit more. A more budget-line offering for DSPs and amps. The real problem there being the guys on the low end of the budget market of car audio enthusiasts in the states tend to migrate over into the SPLish market, so items like Match DSP's and amps might not appeal, sadly. However, I'd think AF's sales in the US would warrant certainly that they're here for the long haul.. I certainly hope so anyway.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

I`ve heard Brax brand going bye bye, not helix.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I can't imagine them completely pulling out if the sales are there. It's just a matter of finding another distributor, which shouldn't be hard if their product is that good.
Then again I know nothing about marketing or distributors...


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

I honestly doubt sales are that high. Most are going to buy a 360.3 before a helix DSP. 
The amps are out of most range.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

DDfusion said:


> Most are going to buy a 360.3 before a helix DSP.


Surely not 



DDfusion said:


> The amps are out of most range.


I will say RF definitely has the amp line up for sure, though I'd be only interested in the Power series, which I think are great amps.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Babs said:


> Surely not
> 
> 
> 
> I will say RF definitely has the amp line up for sure, though I'd be only interested in the Power series, which I think are great amps.


People buy what they know and they know marketed names. 
The power amps have terrible efficiency, knock yourself out


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

DDfusion said:


> People buy what they know and they know marketed names.
> 
> The power amps have terrible efficiency, knock yourself out



Class AB.. I'm not surprised. Sound awesome though. Not ready to give up the PDX's just yet though. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Babs said:


> Class AB.. I'm not surprised. Sound awesome though. Not ready to give up the PDX's just yet though.
> 
> 
> Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm talking about the Ds. 60%


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

DDfusion said:


> I'm talking about the Ds. 60%



Ah. Didn't know that. Interesting. 

But on Helix and marketing its about exposure. Had I not seen it in here I'd probably not have considered them. Glad I did. Best user interface I've seen. Quiet and solid DSP's. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

The efficiency lost between an ab and a d class 100x4 is 8-10a on tones, not 1/3 of that much on music.


----------



## moparman79 (Jan 31, 2008)

Nah I talked to Rockford today. They are fully stocked on product and still ordering products in new product as we speak. They are not leaving anytime soon. If they ever left down the road, Rockford said they would take care of all warranty claims and any issues for dealers and customers. At worst they would change hands no leave the USA.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

nineball76 said:


> The efficiency lost between an ab and a d class 100x4 is 8-10a on tones, not 1/3 of that much on music.


Its not just that. Its the power supply. The specs are right on their site if you want to see. The drop from 2 to 1ohm is the same as the drop from 1 to .5.. To me that's all the CP version is. The made a 2ohm amp strong enough to run 1ohm.


----------



## johnbooth3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I think Rockford ended with Helix rather than the other way around. At least that is how I read this article.

Rockford Ends Partnership With Brax, Helix | ceoutlook.com

I also think if Rockford starts building higher end products to compete with Helix, this would become a conflict of interest.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Rockfords to greedy to move production away from China. They seem to worry more about product placement in sports than car audio.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

My guess is Rockford being the middle man was not seeing big enough profits.


----------



## Luminol (Jan 19, 2016)

I suspect there is some kind of internal shake up at RF. They've been in Phx their entire life and this year decided to move to the south. Forget what state. The guy at RF I spoke with said AZ had done something with their tax structure that made staying impossible and it would also be beneficial to have coastal access. I live in AZ and while Fosgate may not be the best I'm proud to have them here. They've got a street named after them. They're kind of a fixture here. I don't want to see them go but at the same time they are a different animal than they used to be. Idk if this has any relation to the Helix decision but it's probably relevant.


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Just to keep this updated for those who didn't know, Hybrid Audio has picked up the US distribution of helix,, brax, and match.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

No **** that's cool.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yep
http://www.ceoutlook.com/2016/04/21/rockford-transfers-to-hybrid-audio-distribution-of-brax-helix/


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

